# Massinfedele



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

Mi sembra doveroso dare il bentornato ad un utente, verso il quale nutro profonda stima,nonostante una serie di minacce ed insulti fatti alla mia persona......!Adesso potresti anche scusarti.anche se l'idiota che dice che non sei stato tu ad incominciare è sempre dietro l'angolo vero?:up:


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra doveroso dare il bentornato ad un utente, verso il quale nutro profonda stima,nonostante una serie di minacce ed insulti fatti alla mia persona......!Adesso potresti anche scusarti.anche se l'idiota che dice che non sei stato tu ad incominciare è sempre dietro l'angolo vero?:up:


e che ce fai co' le scuse di quel pirlone?

per caso hai finito la carta igienica?

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra doveroso dare il bentornato ad un utente, verso il quale nutro profonda stima,nonostante una serie di minacce ed insulti fatti alla mia persona......!*Adesso potresti anche scusarti*.anche se l'idiota che dice che non sei stato tu ad incominciare è sempre dietro l'angolo vero?:up:




seeeeeeeeeeee
salutami biancaneve


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Nooo!E che è stato fatto passare per una povera vittima....:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nooo!E che è stato fatto passare per una povera vittima....:rotfl:


ma non c'hai nessun pacco da consegnare? sono in sciopero le poste?


----------



## exStermy (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nooo!E che è stato fatto passare per una povera vittima....:rotfl:


se, vittima della tecnologia difettosa...

(nello specifico, preservativo bucato,.)...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (12 Novembre 2012)

*Si*

Si il pacco è sempre pronto...!Infondo  non sono incazzato con il burattino ma con quella chiavica di burattinaio...!!


----------



## Sole (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra doveroso dare il bentornato ad un utente, verso il quale nutro profonda stima,nonostante una serie di minacce ed insulti fatti alla mia persona......!Adesso potresti anche scusarti.anche se l'idiota che dice che non sei stato tu ad incominciare è sempre dietro l'angolo vero?:up:


Massinfedele! Era quello che mi ha detto che sono una frigida che non scopa abbastanza perchè è un cesso?

Tanti saluti anche da parte mia


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra doveroso dare il bentornato ad un utente, verso il quale nutro profonda stima,nonostante una serie di minacce ed insulti fatti alla mia persona......!Adesso potresti anche scusarti.anche se l'idiota che dice che non sei stato tu ad incominciare è sempre dietro l'angolo vero?:up:



niente doveroso benvenuto perchè ce sta a coglionà
secondo me


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Massinfedele! Era quello che mi ha detto che sono una frigida che non scopa abbastanza perchè è un cesso?
> 
> Tanti saluti anche da parte mia



ti sbagli di grosso
era un club di amichette frigide, tu io e la Simy!


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Massinfedele! Era quello che mi ha detto che sono una frigida che non scopa abbastanza perchè è un cesso?
> 
> Tanti saluti anche da parte mia


dai, ammetti che un po' cessa lo sei


----------



## free (12 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dai, ammetti che un po' cessa lo sei



senti chi parla
il culone inchiavabile


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> senti chi parla
> il culone inchiavabile


e se lo dico io!


----------



## Sole (12 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> senti chi parla
> il culone inchiavabile


----------



## Sole (12 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti sbagli di grosso
> era un club di amichette frigide, tu io e la Simy!


Le amichette frigide di Oscuro, per l'esattezza


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Sole*

Già....meglio firigidi e bovini,che coatti e conigli!!


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti sbagli di grosso
> era un club di amichette frigide, tu io e la Simy!




esatto!


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Le amichette frigide di Oscuro, per l'esattezza


:risata:


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


'zzo ridi?

Tu eri la presidentessa del club  !


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> 'zzo ridi?
> 
> Tu eri la presidentessa del club  !


si si hai ragione...ma l'avevo rimossa sta cosa! 

:risata:


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si si hai ragione...ma l'avevo rimossa sta cosa!
> 
> :risata:


Eh certo! Tutti vorrebbero dimenticare di essere membre del club esclusivo le amichette frigide di Oscuro!

E invece no, ci sei dentro anche tu fino al collo


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh certo! Tutti vorrebbero dimenticare di essere membre del club esclusivo le amichette frigide di Oscuro!
> 
> E invece no, ci sei dentro anche tu fino al collo



io sono proprio la presidentessa, l'amichetta frigida numero 1 .... :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io sono proprio la presidentessa, l'amichetta frigida numero 1 .... :rotfl:


vi va bene a tutte che io non sia amica di oscuro altrimenti non c'era storia, principianti


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vi va bene a tutte che io non sia amica di oscuro altrimenti non c'era storia, principianti


vuoi la tessera ad honorem


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vuoi la tessera ad honorem


beh, se non la merito io non so chi altra:santarellina::santarellina:


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, se non la merito io non so chi altra:santarellina::santarellina:



ne parlo con Oscuro e ti faccio sapere


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, se non la merito io non so chi altra:santarellina::santarellina:


Però devi essere anche un po' cessa. Se no non ti si fa entrare.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Però devi essere anche un po' cessa. Se no non ti si fa entrare.


allora non ho speranzealco:


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora non ho speranzealco:



ritiriamo anche la tessera ad honorem allora... :ciao:


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora non ho speranzealco:


Peccato, saresti stata un ottimo acquisto


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

Scusate se mio intrometto.....Ma visto che sono l'unica a cui Oscuro ha proposto di infrattarsi per un'ora e sono obiettivamente cessa, posso avere anch'io una tessera?


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusate se mio intrometto.....Ma visto che sono l'unica a cui Oscuro ha proposto di infrattarsi per un'ora e sono obiettivamente cessa, posso avere anch'io una tessera?



NO


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> NO


:bleble:


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> :bleble:


:abbraccio:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

E ti pareva che le mie amiche non fossero pure frigide...!Cmq minerva non sarà mia amica ma neanche mia nemica!Farfalla avrà la tessera dopo l'oretta sul lago.....:rotfl:!Simy cerca di esser più generosa...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ti pareva che le mie amiche non fossero pure frigide...!Cmq minerva non sarà mia amica ma neanche mia nemica!Farfalla avrà la tessera dopo l'oretta sul lago.....:rotfl:!Simy cerca di esser più generosa...!:rotfl:


vabbè ma cosi non è più un club esclusivo! facciamo entrare proprio tutte..


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ti pareva che le mie amiche non fossero pure frigide...!Cmq minerva non sarà mia amica ma neanche mia nemica!*Farfalla avrà la tessera dopo l'oretta sul lago.....:rotfl:*!Simy cerca di esser più generosa...!:rotfl:


Non te ne pentirai

:lipstick:


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

A me mi lasciate fuori?


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ti pareva che le mie amiche non fossero pure frigide...!Cmq minerva non sarà mia amica ma *neanche mia nemica*!Farfalla avrà la tessera dopo l'oretta sul lago.....:rotfl:!Simy cerca di esser più generosa...!:rotfl:


certamente


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Milli*

Milli vieni sul lago anche tu?Hai un culo eversivo?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Simy*

Simy,tutte no ma quasi...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy,tutte no ma quasi...!:rotfl:



deficIente


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non te ne pentirai
> 
> :lipstick:


Guarda che hai sbagliato club, noi siamo frigide!


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Sole*

Io pure son frigido!!


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

guardate che ho or ora sgamato farfalla nel club delle sodomite


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guardate che ho or ora sgamato farfalla nel club delle sodomite



e tu cosa ci facevi nel club delle sodomite?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Farfalla ha delle grandi potenzialità inespresse....e non scherzo!!


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e tu cosa ci facevi nel club delle sodomite?


Bella domanda


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e tu cosa ci facevi nel club delle sodomite?


passavo per caso...ma ho tanto deprecato


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

non mi capacito di come mai nilde iotti non la legge nessuno e l'anal ha un successone...stranissimo


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io pure son frigido!!


Allora smettila di cercare culi eversivi e datti alla vita morigerata che ti compete!


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *passavo per caso*...ma ho tanto deprecato


dicono tutte cosi


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora smettila di cercare culi eversivi e datti alla vita morigerata che ti compete!




:quoto:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Novembre 2012)

se andassi a farmi fare le tette potrei avere la tessera???


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Sole*

Ma le due cose son conciliabili sai....!:rotfl:


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Milli vieni sul lago anche tu?Hai un culo eversivo?


Eversivo nel senso di esplosivo!?


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se andassi a farmi fare le tette potrei avere la tessera???



Ma hai voglia di tette per caso?


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Milli*

Nel senso di estroverso e generoso....!


----------



## Sole (13 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se andassi a farmi fare le tette potrei avere la tessera???


Dipende, se sei frigido e un po' cesso sì.

Se cerchi anche tu culi eversivi scordatelo. In questo club non si tromba.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma le due cose son conciliabili sai....!:rotfl:


E' la conferma che a me e te non ci capisce nessuno


----------



## Simy (13 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' la conferma che a me e te non ci capisce nessuno



nemmeno a me.,..


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Farfalla*

Vabbè io so che tu sai......e tu sai che io so....!!


----------



## exStermy (13 Novembre 2012)

milli ha detto:


> Ma hai voglia di tette per caso?


uiua la spagna e soprattutto le spagnole...

OLE'!!!

ahahahah


----------



## milli (13 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel senso di estroverso e generoso....!




Ah! Capito

Si si


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guardate che ho or ora sgamato farfalla nel club delle sodomite


Spiona


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e tu cosa ci facevi nel club delle sodomite?


carpiva informazioni.
Non trovi strano che voglia sempre un cerino?


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi capacito di come mai nilde iotti non la legge nessuno e l'anal ha un successone...stranissimo



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

tra l'altro anal scritto da me. L'anti erotico per eccellenza.
Questa la dice lunga sulla serietà del sito




tutto fumo e niente arrosto


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> uiua la spagna e soprattutto le spagnole...
> 
> OLE'!!!
> 
> ahahahah



:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> carpiva informazioni.
> Non trovi strano che voglia sempre un cerino?


se non  mi comprate un accendino.taccagni che non siete altro.
comunque volevo solo dare fuoco a massinfedele


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> uiua la spagna e soprattutto le spagnole...
> 
> OLE'!!!
> 
> ahahahah


passatemi la benzina:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (13 Novembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Ma no perchè dar fuoco a massinfedele?Quando penso ad un cretino mi viene in mente lui....!


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non  mi comprate un accendino.taccagni che non siete altro.
> comunque *volevo solo dare fuoco a massinfedele[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tebe (13 Novembre 2012)

questa la faccio a Mattia.
E' una genialata!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPvjh_K2WSc&feature=related


----------



## Hellseven (13 Novembre 2012)

Cosa ha fatto questa persona di così grave per meritare di essere bruciato vivo?
Post scriptum: dopo aver letto il thread Aggiornamento in Confessionale ho capito che questa domanda è fuori luogo. C'è una guerra in corso, come al solito, qui :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Cosa ha fatto questa persona di così grave per meritare di essere bruciato vivo?
> Post scriptum: dopo aver letto il thread Aggiornamento in Confessionale ho capito che questa domanda è fuori luogo. C'è una guerra in corso, come al solito, qui :smile:


Qui. Uhm. :smile:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*L7*

Sinceramente non è una domanda fuori luogo....ogni tanto anche io mi pongo la stessa domanda!!Uno dovrebbe lasciar correre, quando hai delle posizioni decise,e sei contro la disonestà intellettuale,ti fai sempre qualche nemico.... :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Novembre 2012)

*ops..*



milli ha detto:


> Ma hai voglia di tette per caso?


:simy:


hihiihihihih.



Sole ha detto:


> Dipende, se sei frigido e un po' cesso sì.
> 
> Se cerchi anche tu culi eversivi scordatelo. *In questo club non si tromba*.


devo avere la tessera da qualche parte e non saperlo. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*Occhiverdi*

Lascia stare,meglio senza tessere di appartenenza.....!


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

ma nemmeno a natale si tromba?
o a pasqua:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Novembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma nemmeno a natale si tromba?
> o a pasqua:rotfl:


emmh non è un club di frigide


----------



## gas (14 Novembre 2012)

BUONGIORNO
:abbraccio:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Novembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Qui. Uhm. :smile:


Mi sembra che non stia inventando nulla. Credo che ci siano più o meno quattro gruppi di utenti e soprattutto non registrati (ma potrebbero essere di più o di meno, o anche singoli utenti che talvolta si coalizzano contro questo o quello), che esprimono quattro correnti di pensiero antitetiche su quasi tutto, e che talvolta lasciano correre talaltra se le danno di santa ragione. Ovviamente sempre in senso metaforico e dialettico, ci mancherebbe altro. Seppure talvolta si parla di incontrarsi da qualche parte per regolare i conti _de visu_.
Esagero? Dico male? Farnetico? Ho le allucinazioni? Potrei.
In caso affermativo ditemelo, per favore, o almeno aiutatemi a capire che la realtà è diversa e che io la interpreto male.
:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che non stia inventando nulla. Credo che ci siano più o meno quattro gruppi di utenti e soprattutto non registrati (ma potrebbero essere di più o di meno, o anche singoli utenti che talvolta si coalizzano contro questo o quello), che esprimono quattro correnti di pensiero antitetiche su quasi tutto, e che talvolta lasciano correre talaltra se le danno di santa ragione. Ovviamente sempre in senso metaforico e dialettico, ci mancherebbe altro. Seppure talvolta si parla di incontrarsi da qualche parte per regolare i conti _de visu_.
> Esagero? Dico male? Farnetico? Ho le allucinazioni? Potrei.
> In caso affermativo ditemelo, per favore, o almeno aiutatemi a capire che la realtà è diversa e che io la interpreto male.
> :smile:


 la realtà è diversa e tu la interpreti male


----------



## Hellseven (14 Novembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la realtà è diversa e tu la interpreti male


Mamma mia, sono rovinato : psichiatra, psicologo o direttamente Clinica per malattie mentali ?


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*L7*

Guarda,datti un pò di tempo per capire persone e dinamiche....!:up:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,datti un pò di tempo per capire persone e dinamiche....!:up:


Lo farò, grazie. Però noto che nonostante Quibelquiz minacci provvedimenti allorquando si raggiungono livelli infimi, poi cal il silenzio per qualche giorno, e poi PAM, si riparte, come e più di prima.
Il che in assoluto potrebbe anche essere una cosa positiva - il forum come luogo di scarico delle tensioni psichiche - però magari quando si decide di litigare basterebbe tener un minimo in considerazione anche tutti quelli che non vogliono essere coinvolti e sono qui per rilassarsi, chiachierare, scambiare idee, brocolare ecc ec.
magari, eh


----------



## oscuro (14 Novembre 2012)

*L7*

Come posso non darti ragione?purtroppo come nella vita di tutti i giorni,si creano simpatie e antipatie,non sempre è semplice gestire stati d'animo e frustazioni,in alcuni casi poi le questioni diventano personali,e allora inevitabilmente degenerano!Cosa ci vuoi fare?


----------



## free (14 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che non stia inventando nulla.Credo che ci siano più o meno quattro gruppi di utenti e soprattutto non registrati (ma potrebbero essere di più o di meno, o anche singoli utenti che talvolta si coalizzano contro questo o quello), che esprimono* quattro correnti di pensiero *antitetiche su quasi tutto, e che talvolta lasciano correre talaltra se le danno di santa ragione. Ovviamente sempre in senso metaforico e dialettico, ci mancherebbe altro. Seppure talvolta si parla di incontrarsi da qualche parte per regolare i conti _de visu_.
> Esagero? Dico male? Farnetico? Ho le allucinazioni? Potrei.
> In caso affermativo ditemelo, per favore, o almeno aiutatemi a capire che la realtà è diversa e che io la interpreto male.
> :smile:



quattro?
non saranno troppe?


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vi va bene a tutte che io non sia amica di oscuro altrimenti non c'era storia, principianti


:risata:

sei una stronza simpatica. molto.


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se andassi a farmi fare le tette potrei avere la tessera???


 Cretoide:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Novembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> passavo per caso...ma ho tanto deprecato


:rotfl:

piantatela!


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Miciolidia*

Si,minerva ha una sua stronzaggine e una sua simpatia!Bisogna riconoscere una cosa a Minerva:è fuori dagli schemi,un cane sciolto,questo ai miei occhi è una nota di merito!Difetti?ogni tanto è un pò faziosa e tende a privilegiare l'empatia alla ragione!!Porta avanti le sue idee e se ne frega....!:up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che non stia inventando nulla. Credo che ci siano più o meno quattro gruppi di utenti e soprattutto non registrati (ma potrebbero essere di più o di meno, o anche singoli utenti che talvolta si coalizzano contro questo o quello), che esprimono quattro correnti di pensiero antitetiche su quasi tutto, e che talvolta lasciano correre talaltra se le danno di santa ragione. Ovviamente sempre in senso metaforico e dialettico, ci mancherebbe altro. Seppure talvolta si parla di incontrarsi da qualche parte per regolare i conti _de visu_.
> Esagero? Dico male? Farnetico? Ho le allucinazioni? Potrei.
> In caso affermativo ditemelo, per favore, o almeno aiutatemi a capire che la realtà è diversa e che io la interpreto male.
> :smile:


Direi che è molto peggio. Mi fermo per quieto vivere.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda,datti un pò di tempo per capire persone e dinamiche....!:up:


:up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Si infatti chiudiamola qui veramente,purtroppo ai pupetti non devi togliere il ciucciotto se no frignano,e sbattono i piedi per terra....e finiamo che siamo tutti pazzi....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si infatti *chiudiamola qui veramente*,purtroppo ai pupetti non devi togliere il ciucciotto se no frignano,e sbattono i piedi per terra....e finiamo che siamo tutti pazzi....!!:rotfl:


mi sembra la cosa più intelligente da fare! :up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si infatti chiudiamola qui veramente,purtroppo ai pupetti non devi togliere il ciucciotto se no frignano,e sbattono i piedi per terra....e finiamo che siamo tutti pazzi....!!:rotfl:



Direi che è impossibile chiuderla, eventualmente possiamo sempre dire la nostra. Mai chiuderla se pensi o pensiamo di avere ragione, a meno che, discutendo non si cambi idea, e vale per tutti e tutto. 

Al momento, sta parlando il pazzo al folle. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Claudio*

Guarda...io credo che chi doveva capire ha capito,se continuiamo poi passiamo noi per i cognolini in calore....quindi come giustamente scrive simy lasciamo perdere...è tempo perso,quando uno non ci vuole sentire...non ci sente!!


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

*spiegazioni*

carissime membre del club,

Scusate la risposta tardiva.

Volevo spiegare alcuni aspetti, al precipuo fine di spiegare, cioé di chiarire. E lo faccio poiché ritengo che le spiegazioni siano sempre dovute e non per farvi cambiare il vostro giudizio su di me. Anzi, può darsi benissimo che la spiegazione lo peggiori.

Quando sono entrato in questo forum, mi volevo confrontare su una questione con persone che avevano fatto un percorso simile al mio. Non cercavo giudizi circa la mia vita, cercavo opinioni circa il percorso di persone che, come me, ritengono il tradimento una cosa normale ma che per ragioni altre dalla condanna di tale approccio hanno deciso di smettere di tradire. Le domande erano: come avevano fatto? Quali erano stati gli effett? etc.

Alcune persone hanno risposto nel merito. Altre hanno dato giudizi sul mio stile di vita. Con tutte queste persone ho dialogato apertamente e tranquillamente, anche perché in questo sito ci sono delle persone intelligenti e la discussione era, e resta, stimolante.

Altre invece, come ho poi scoperto essere comunque parte di questo forum, hanno reagito in maniera peculiare. Vale a dire hanno cominciato ad offendere, andandoci giù duri. 

All'inizio, ho ignorato. poi, siccome sono curioso in materia di natura umana e la dinamica locale mi aveva incuriosito, mi sono messo a "sperimentare" con delle reazioni ad hoc, volute, per verificare le reazioni e le dinamiche. In questo ambito rientrano gli "scontri" con oscuro e stermy, ed il corollario di essi, tra cui l'avervi definito membre del club.

Conclusa la sperimentazione, ho smesso di intervenire. Ma poi ho continuato, quando possibile, a leggere. E sono tornato a scrivere perchè ho notato che oltre alle dinamiche locali di cui sopra, che deploro, c'é di più in questo forum.

Le opinioni di alcuni di voi mi permettono di capire meglio chi non la pensa come me. Di mettere in discussione le mie opnioni e confrontarle. E' difficile farlo nella vita reale, perché queste sono questioni in cui tutti stanno nella difensiva e non si confrontano apertamente. Qui invece è possibile. Le offese sono riprese più cogenti di prima, ma io non sono coinvolto. Sono invece coinvolto dalle discussioni e cerco di capire chi la pensa diversamente da me.

Ciao


----------



## Hellseven (15 Novembre 2012)

massinfedele ha detto:


> carissime membre del club,
> 
> Scusate la risposta tardiva.
> 
> ...


Non conosco l'antefatto per cui non entro nel merito, però da osservatore esterno mi sembra che il nostro collega di Forum abbia espresso in modo civile e ragionevole le sue ragioni.
Mi sembra, in sostanza, che, come si fa tra persone civili, sia qui per chiarire ed abbia teso la mano in segno di pace.
Per quanto mi concerne, nella vita reale, quando una persona si comporta in tal modo - salvo che non abbia proprio commesso un omicidio o altro reato punibile con la reclusione, insomma .... :smile: - merita il mio apprezzamento ed io accetto di stringergli la mano perchè siamo tutti esseri umani e TUTTI, dico TUTTI, ripeto TUTTI noi, sbagliamo.
_Dixit._


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ahhhh*

Scusate se mi permetto, ma l'escursus letterale di questo signore è sprovvisto di alcune parti importanti e vorrei pregiarmi di ricordare a tutti voi i tratti mancanti:Questo grandissimo pezzo di merda,e scusate il linguaggio triviale,ma così' bisogna definirlo,in quelle che lui definisce" sperimentazioni" che altro non erano semplici e stupide leccate di culo,si è permesso di fare minacce alla mia persona,voleva assulutamente incontrarmi per spaccarmi la faccia davanti ad un hotel sito in via veneto in roma.......Non contento questa chiavica di persona faceva inviti a tutti i forumisti per assistere allo spettacolo,tranne poi rimangiarsi tutto quano la situazione prese una brutta piega per l'intervento di altri personaggi che come lui la fecero fuori dal vasino....!Adesso in questo suo scritto delirante dimentica questa parte,che ad alcuni di voi sembrerà irrilevante,ad altri un pò meno....!!Così giusto per riportare questo signore ad una condizione reale...!!Secondo voi questa dimenticanza sarà voluto o una casualità?


----------



## massinfedele (15 Novembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusate se mi permetto, ma l'escursus letterale di questo signore è sprovvisto di alcune parti importanti e vorrei pregiarmi di ricordare a tutti voi i tratti mancanti:Questo grandissimo pezzo di merda,e scusate il linguaggio triviale,ma così' bisogna definirlo,in quelle che lui definisce" sperimentazioni" che altro non erano semplici e stupide leccate di culo,si è permesso di fare minacce alla mia persona,voleva assulutamente incontrarmi per spaccarmi la faccia davanti ad un hotel sito in via veneto in roma.......Non contento questa chiavica di persona faceva inviti a tutti i forumisti per assistere allo spettacolo,tranne poi rimangiarsi tutto quano la situazione prese una brutta piega per l'intervento di altri personaggi che come lui la fecero fuori dal vasino....!Adesso in questo suo scritto delirante dimentica questa parte,che ad alcuni di voi sembrerà irrilevante,ad altri un pò meno....!!Così giusto per riportare questo signore ad una condizione reale...!!Secondo voi questa dimenticanza sarà voluto o una casualità?


oscuro, ti rispondo per l'ultima volta, solo per tentare di farti capire che tutto quel che hai creduto di vivere erano solo parole. Questo forum, oscuro, sono parole. Se non lo sai, io era anche trombeur, col quale andavi d'accordo e che tentava di farti fare pace. Le minacce, come le chiami tu, rientravano in questo. Comunque, pensala come vuoi. Per quanto mi riguarda, non approvo il tuo stile e quello di altri qui. Io trovo sbagliato offendere. Punto. E per questo non intendo colloquiare con voi. Puoi tranquillamente ignorarmi, io farò lo stesso.


----------



## oscuro (15 Novembre 2012)

*Ma*

Ignorarti?Ma non ci penso neanche bello mio!Vedi pezzo di merda,insultare un nick può essere cosa sgradevole,ma minacciare l'incolumità fisica di chi si cela dietro un nick è un passaggio borderline che non consento ad un uomo di merda come te!Adesso, io capisco che ti piace leccare il sedere a quella poverina dell'amichetta tua,dei tuoi insulti come hai ben visto ci rido,non sei creativo,non sei spiritoso,non sei divertente,ci vuole talento anche nell'insulto e tu ne sei altamente sprovvisto!!Infondo hai dimostrato di essere qui dentro quello che sei fuori un piccolo uomo di merda!E non prender questo nell'accezione negativa del termine è solo la definizione e la risultanza delle tue azioni delle tua essenza!!Non nasconderti dietro sperimentazioni mai esistite è solo che hai fatto il coglione con le persone sbagliate!Io ti inviterei a toglierti dai coglioni....poi fai tu!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Mi sembra che non stia inventando nulla. Credo che ci siano più o meno *quattro* gruppi di utenti e soprattutto non registrati (ma potrebbero essere di più o di meno, o anche singoli utenti che talvolta si coalizzano contro questo o quello), che esprimono quattro correnti di pensiero antitetiche su quasi tutto, e che talvolta lasciano correre talaltra se le danno di santa ragione. Ovviamente sempre in senso metaforico e dialettico, ci mancherebbe altro. Seppure talvolta si parla di incontrarsi da qualche parte per regolare i conti _de visu_.
> Esagero? Dico male? Farnetico? Ho le allucinazioni? Potrei.
> In caso affermativo ditemelo, per favore, o almeno aiutatemi a capire che la realtà è diversa e che io la interpreto male.
> :smile:


assunzione abbastanza corretta, soprattutto al riguardo dell'etica. raramente c'è una corrente creativa di un gruppo, ma quasi esclusivamente da singoli promotori, regolarmente abbattuti dalle correnti avverse.

l'unica cosa che si può fare con grande successo, è provocare e litigare. allora le correnti costantemente contrarie si uniscono e partecipano con entusiasmo, affossando qualunque discussione abbia un minimo di chance di chiarire qualcosa. per quanto possa essere fantastico


----------



## Hellseven (16 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> assunzione abbastanza corretta, soprattutto al riguardo dell'etica. raramente c'è una corrente creativa di un gruppo, ma quasi esclusivamente da singoli promotori, regolarmente abbattuti dalle correnti avverse.
> 
> l'unica cosa che si può fare con grande successo, è provocare e litigare. allora le correnti costantemente contrarie si uniscono e partecipano con entusiasmo, affossando qualunque discussione abbia un minimo di chance di chiarire qualcosa. per quanto possa essere fantastico


Posso chiederti se sei qui come Admin per piacere, dovere o per business? Nasce come tua creatura? Lo hai ereditato? Di solito un forum ha un gruppo di moderatori, qui per quanto vedo ci sei solo tu. però ti confesso che talvolta ho la sensazione che dietro il tuo nick ci siano più teste pensanti :smile:
Lo dico perché il tuo modo di esprimerti e scrivere non è sempre uguale. Non sono un perito grafico per cui potrei sbagliare, ma talvolta QB scrive in modo molto chiaro e scorrevole, approfondendo i concetti con dovizia di particolare ed un bel vocabolario ricco. Talaltra è estremanente sintetico e il suo pensiero sembra restare sospeso a metà ....
Sono solo supposizioni, di certo non sarà così


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Posso chiederti se sei qui come Admin per piacere, dovere o per business? Nasce come tua creatura? Lo hai ereditato? Di solito un forum ha un gruppo di moderatori, qui per quanto vedo ci sei solo tu. però ti confesso che talvolta ho la sensazione che dietro il tuo nick ci siano più teste pensanti :smile:
> Lo dico perché il tuo modo di esprimerti e scrivere non è sempre uguale. Non sono un perito grafico per cui potrei sbagliare, ma talvolta QB scrive in modo molto chiaro e scorrevole, approfondendo i concetti con dovizia di particolare ed un bel vocabolario ricco. Talaltra è estremanente sintetico e il suo pensiero sembra restare sospeso a metà ....
> Sono solo supposizioni, di certo non sarà così


ho ereditato il forum e da allora ha subito diverse trasformazioni. l'attuale forma prevede zero moderatori "verticali" e tutti gli utenti iscritti come moderatori "orizzontali". a volte metto i puntini sulle "i", ma generalmente mi oppongo alla moderazione. sono felicissimo senza.

dietro a questo nick (e Admin) c'è una sola testa, ma questa testa non segue una precisa regola. mi fa piacere che la senti multipla, perché è lo stesso che sento io: "noi" 

poiché ho alcuni interessi dove so parlare del proprio sacco, mi risulta facile scrivere concetti complicati (spesso a più riprese) con termini variegiati, ma spesso si tratta anche di sperimenti linguistici, perché sono troppo pigro per andare a vedere se ho azzeccato (perché sono di origine tedesco e a volte il dubbio c'è). quindi se vedi apparire una parola nuova, sospetta prima che io non sappia cosa significa precisamente :rotfl:

ma, come tutti, do il meglio quando litigo o cerco di convincere a partita persa :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Novembre 2012)

in aggiunta, sono qui per divertirmi e trovare spunti di studio. da un po' studio psicologia per l'unico scopo di poter raccontare storie a bambini, cresciutelli e adulti in modo convincente. i vari modi di comunicazione e vie per raggiungere uno scopo sono qui molto presenti, per cui imparo leggendo le sfumature di umori, leggere fra le righe, comprendere concetti proprio fuori da un qualunque contesto mio, del "mio mondo".

e mi diverto dell'ingegno. ci sono persone che hanno un bagaglio ammirevole, su più fronti. e tutti i giorni ne scopro uno.


----------



## Tebe (16 Novembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> in aggiunta, sono qui per divertirmi e trovare spunti di studio. *da un po' studio psicologia* per l'unico scopo di poter raccontare storie a bambini, cresciutelli e adulti in modo convincente. i vari modi di comunicazione e vie per raggiungere uno scopo sono qui molto presenti, per cui *imparo leggendo le sfumature di umori, leggere fra le righe*, comprendere concetti proprio fuori da un qualunque contesto mio, del "mio mondo".
> 
> e mi diverto dell'ingegno. ci sono persone che hanno un bagaglio ammirevole, su più fronti. e tutti i giorni ne scopro uno.



:scared:


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Novembre 2012)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Si,minerva ha una sua stronzaggine e una sua simpatia!Bisogna riconoscere una cosa a Minerva:è fuori dagli schemi,un cane sciolto,questo ai miei occhi è una nota di merito!Difetti?ogni tanto è un pò faziosa e tende a privilegiare l'empatia alla ragione!!Porta avanti le sue idee e se ne frega....!:up:




si, sono daccordo con te ,  credo anche che l empatia  conduca tutti ad usare toni diversi  verso chi la proviamo, insomma si corre solo il rischio di peccare con lealtà. e non è poco.


----------

